# Hobies in the surf



## ducksguts (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi guys
I'm considering upgrading my viking tempo to a Hobie revo 13 or outback. The ability to cover distance quickly and reach spots soon after sun up plus hands free fishing sounds very appealing BUT i do almost all off my fishing offshore of Coolum (or Noosa) and it means surf launches and landings. I already find I go out a lot less often then other mates with better built surf yaks and I'm wondering if a Hobie is going to make this even worse?
Seem to read conflicting reports on Hobies in the surf and of course the dealers will tell you they are great.
Thoughts??
Rob


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2014)

nezevic said:


> It's doable but uncomfortable.


I agree with that and would not recommend launching a Revo in anything other than light surf (1 - 1.5m). The thing you need to bear in mind is that you can use a rudder in paddle yaks but you can't use the rudder while you paddle a Revo. Either you paddle what is a pig to steer in surf or you use your pedals and rudder for good steering control but risk bouncing on a pedal mast if your timing is out.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

X4
Coming in is the worst. Hobies want to go sideways even in small surf.
They are great when offshore but you need a relatively protected corner of a beach for launching/landing.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Well that's fairly definitive! Four Hobie owners saying not to get a Hobie! The surf at Noosa is doable more often than not in a Hobie. Pedro of the Noosa Yakkers fishes exclusively from a revo. I haven't launched from Coolum before but I know it's far less protected. If your main object is speed and surfability you're talking about a stealth. 
Hands-free fishing is, in my opinion, more of an advantage in an estuary or lake setting. Most of my fishing offshore is trolling with the rods in the holders, or drift-fishing soft plastics. Notable exceptions where the pedals would be handy are casting to bust-ups and chasing/changing the angle on good fish once hooked. There's plenty of blokes that fish offshore from hobies, and do extremely well but you have to find a solution for stowing and protecting your gear and fish in the surf, or launch from an extremely protected site. Do a search for Paulo's trip reports for an example. 
Plenty more opt for a stealth which can handle the surf better, is faster and has built-in storage for fish and fully-rigged rods.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hobies in the surf

We headed out for a surf skills launching and landing a wet re entrys a couple of weeks back....I own a hobie too....and a stealth....well while we were waiting for the waves to pick up due to 30+KPH winds predicted that afternoon one of the guys was on a PA....and yes its true when ya want to come back in....he was in 2 foot waves which is childs play and bloody good fun on glass....but for him th wave turned him side on and then it was a case of trying to stop it flipping.....man was that funny!....everyone had a good time going in and out of the now 3+foot waves with the hobie safely on the beach....that hobie owner has now decided to get a stealth yak after we loaned him ours and he had a chance to paddle one....its been said before, coming back in is the problem....  
Hope you test paddle a few yaks before making your decision....good luck mate


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Don't listen to the nay sayers. DO IT!!!

The only thing I love more than tales of woe is seeing the pictures and vids of the impending destruction and aftermath so make sure you have a gopro too!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

BIGKEV said:


> Don't listen to the nay sayers. DO IT!!!
> 
> The only thing I love more than tales of woe is seeing the pictures and vids of the impending destruction and aftermath so make sure you have a gopro too!


The only reason I don't own a gopro is I don't like looking a replays of life "upside down!"


----------

